

iRedMail – Free, Open Source Email Server Solution - silsha
http://iredmail.org/

======
jlgaddis
To provide some details that might not be immediately obvious, this is a piece
of software that takes care of installing and setting up the various pieces
one would use to run (in my opinion) the ideal mail system: Postfix, Dovecot,
MySQL/PostgreSQL, OpenLDAP, spam filtering, webmail, etc.

All of the software is, of course, open-source/free software but the iRedMail-
Pro "management" application is what you are paying for (there is also a free
version w/ less features). You can certainly implement everything yourself
from scratch without paying for it.

I'm not a customer and have not used it although I did look into it a while
back. The few people I asked who had used it were satisfied with what they
received for the price. YMMV.

------
saurik
Note: someone claiming to be the developer of this project left a comment on
this thread, but has a new account apparently spam: his comment is dead.
(Always browse with showdead turned on.)

~~~
8ig8
I'm not sure why it's dead, but here's the subject comment from user 'zhb:'

Interesting. I'm author of iRedMail project (Zhang Huangbin), and i'm a HN
fan. :)

* iRedMail is a free, open source, mature, high quality mail server solution.

* It's under active development.

* We listen to our users, and respond quickly in our online support forum: [http://www.iredmail.org/forum/](http://www.iredmail.org/forum/)

Yes, it does make our customers satisfied.

~~~
nwh
Would you be able to start signing your packages? I realise it doesn't provide
any real protection, but it would make me feel a little better.

~~~
zhb
Will try it later, but no promise. We will try to use all packages provided by
upstream.

------
zhb
Interesting. I'm author of iRedMail project (Zhang Huangbin), and i'm a HN
fan. :)

* iRedMail is a free, open source, mature, high quality mail server solution.

* It's under active development.

* We listen to our users, and respond quickly in our online support forum: [http://www.iredmail.org/forum/](http://www.iredmail.org/forum/)

Yes, it does make our customers satisfied.

